# green anoles and leopard geckos??



## badboiboom (Oct 22, 2007)

is it ok 2 mix leos and green anoles?
i know they are from VERY different habitats BUT we have a HUGE tank i think 5 ft something...
its in 3rds-1 3rd is dessert another scrubland forest and the last bit highly humid and misted regularly for the anoles

all 3 lizards are fine with that and are eating normally and no fights..
THANKYOU
please don't all start having a go @ me!: victory:


----------



## leopardgeckos4me (Nov 11, 2006)

*No i wuldnt say so i h8 the idea of mixing species and since there not even from the same place and require tottaly different reqirements no i wouldnt*


----------



## badboiboom (Oct 22, 2007)

ye thanks i'll get another tank for the anoles 
we didnt have much space so...meh..
o well thanks


----------



## leopardgeckos4me (Nov 11, 2006)

*np *


----------



## badboiboom (Oct 22, 2007)

so what size minimum do u think green anoles would need and would they desperately need uv light???


----------



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

Hi, 

How long have you had it set up like that? with them all cohabiting in the different zones? If its been a long time then please disregard what I am about to say...In my opinion very soon one of thems going to die, heres what Could Happen , Anole decides to sleep close down to the floor one night as they are day active, along comes nocturnal leopard gecko and has a nightime snack. or The inquisitive leopard gecko wanders into the humid tropic "Zone" and suffers slowly, and visa versa for the anoles going into the "desert" zone. But the most likely outcome will be that the anoles will require plenty of humidity which will raise the overall humidity far beyond what is required of a leopard gecko. The anoles will live long and prosper and the leopard will suffer a less than happy lifestyle. Remember a leopard gecko should live for 30+ years. Not saying this will definately happen just an educated guess on my part, please keep us posted as to how they get on.


----------



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

Yes, anoles need UVB exposure, as well as a basking light, depends on how many anoles and assuming they are either Green or brown anoles (not cuban) you want a tank that is higher than it is wide, one of the larger exo terra terrariums (45x45x60) would be ok to house a few of them.


----------



## badboiboom (Oct 22, 2007)

only like that for a couple of days
ye i see what you mean

i looked on the internnet and it said they could live with gecko species 

ok thanks for the advice


----------



## basky (Dec 11, 2006)

anoles definantly need uv, without a doubt. just because they are small doesnt mean they dont need it. i use mega rays with mine. 
there is no way you can mix leos with anoles as they require totally different temps and habitats. 
if you need any help with anoles just pm me :smile:


----------



## leopardgeckos4me (Nov 11, 2006)

*agreed i dont like mixing anyway too risky*


----------



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

remember not everything you read on the internet (including this forum) is always 100% correct, allways question what you are told and try to back it up with some solid research (a good book). I will post up some pics of my anole set up to give you some ideas.


----------



## basky (Dec 11, 2006)

badboiboom said:


> only like that for a couple of days
> ye i see what you mean
> 
> i looked on the internnet and it said they could live with gecko species
> ...


its usually house geckos that they mix with, which are arboreal, leos are terrestrial.


----------



## badboiboom (Oct 22, 2007)

ok could you please give me some pics??
of anole tanks 
but i only have a small exoterra size thing
they were in that for 1 day but then we got the gecko 
we rescued it off our *friend* who had it in a tiny tank
so we are making up for space really


----------



## leopardgeckos4me (Nov 11, 2006)

*can i ask did u get the anoles on a spare of the moment thing? or are you fully educated on them?*


----------



## basky (Dec 11, 2006)

heres some pics for you


----------



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

Ok, this is an exo terra 45 x 45 x 60...

There is a 10% UVB running over the mesh (10% to get through the mesh- you could use 5% if its on the inside), a zoo med clamp lamp 22cm with a 100 watt bulb.


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

leopardgeckos4me said:


> *agreed i dont like mixing anyway too risky*


point is....leos and anoles are so very very different in thier needs.

Even if in principal you agree wtih mixing..that is just not what you want to be doin.


----------



## leopardgeckos4me (Nov 11, 2006)

*:no1:Your vivs are amazing!*


----------



## boabloketony (Jan 22, 2007)

basky said:


> heres some pics for you


WOW, are all of your setups this good ???

It looks amazing !!! 

You'd better be careful or I'll be coming round for some tips !!! :lol2:


----------



## basky (Dec 11, 2006)

hehe thanks. get ya test passed and get down here lol


----------



## Jinx (May 31, 2005)

My anole viv...height is preferred and appreciated by the anoles.


----------



## badboiboom (Oct 22, 2007)

ye ive seperated them now
they are in a smaller tank but its still bigg enough for them


----------



## boabloketony (Jan 22, 2007)

basky said:


> hehe thanks. get ya test passed and get down here lol


haha you're not actually that far away are ya? 
Won't be long before I come knocking at your door having driven there myself :lol2: I want my first car to be a black Corsa but I do technically have to pass first !!!

Oooh sorry, went a bit off track there ... great setups people, Anoles look like lovely little lizards, I'd love some one day !!! Been thinking about it for a while now since seeing Jinx's website !!! It's a great site.


----------



## badboiboom (Oct 22, 2007)

*green anoles and leos*



boaboytony5 said:


> haha you're not actually that far away are ya?
> Won't be long before I come knocking at your door having driven there myself :lol2: I want my first car to be a black Corsa but I do technically have to pass first !!!
> 
> Oooh sorry, went a bit off track there ... great setups people, Anoles look like lovely little lizards, I'd love some one day !!! Been thinking about it for a while now since seeing Jinx's website !!! It's a great site.


ye if u want some i THINK shes pregnant
how do i know if she is people??


----------



## basky (Dec 11, 2006)

she will be very round. you'll only get 1 egg tho which she'll lay in soil if theirs soil in your viv. 
are you 100% sure you have 1 male and 1 female?


----------



## badboiboom (Oct 22, 2007)

ye im sure she is female
the other 1 has always been bulkier and aggressive


----------



## badboiboom (Oct 22, 2007)

can u see the balls on a male green anole like leopard geckos??


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

badboiboom said:


> only like that for a couple of days
> ye i see what you mean
> 
> i looked on the internnet and it said they could live with gecko species
> ...


Yes, Green Anoles can theoretically live with geckos who NATURALLY live in the same sort of habitat... not just "any old gecko species". I'd have thought that something like Turkish geckos, house geckos and other climbing geckos would be suited.

I'm glad to hear you've set up a new enclosure for the Anoles.

No, you can't see "balls" on a lizard - what you CAN see is hemipenal bulges, and yes, you can see these on many lizards. I would be surprised if anolis species do not also show SOME sort of bulge.


----------



## badboiboom (Oct 22, 2007)

lol
ionly said balls because im only 12 and didnt know any better
lol
so yes i can see 'hemipenal bulges' on the male


----------



## basky (Dec 11, 2006)

males are bigger and have different shaped heads.


----------



## badboiboom (Oct 22, 2007)

basky said:


> males are bigger and have different shaped heads.


so are the males heads more angular in shape or what?


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

is the dewlap colour not a good indicator to? or is it not nowadays with breeding etc? i thought males had pink [assuming its carolinensis] and females only white or yellow ish...


----------



## badboiboom (Oct 22, 2007)

DeanThorpe said:


> is the dewlap colour not a good indicator to? or is it not nowadays with breeding etc? i thought males had pink [assuming its carolenesis or what not] and females only white or yellow ish...


 
no both dewlaps are bright red/purple
but the male's is brighter


----------



## basky (Dec 11, 2006)

DeanThorpe said:


> is the dewlap colour not a good indicator to? or is it not nowadays with breeding etc? i thought males had pink [assuming its carolinensis] and females only white or yellow ish...


no both are red/pink :smile:


----------



## basky (Dec 11, 2006)

male



can you see difference here


----------

